# Vaccination question



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

If I vaccinate my cows for *IBR, BVD, PI3, BRSV, 5 strains of Lepto and Mannheimia haemolytica, do still need to give them a stay bred shot as well? *

*Thanks,*

*Bo*


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Do what you feel comfortable with. It looks like you have all the bases covered. Is heat the reason you feel you need the extra vac? Different regions do different things, don't know of anyone here using the stay bred vaccine, haven't even heard a vet recommend it.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Yes heat, I guess and Dad say to. Plus it is something that he has always used.

Thanks,

Bo


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Do you really need any shots, pour ons, preg checking for mature cows?

We have not given any shots to cows for several years, at least 6, maybe 7 years. No problems so far.

Our complete herd vaccination program is as follows:

*Cows*--none. Bulls turned in July 18-20 for 60 days, for May calving, then again for 60 days in early November for August calving. This year we had 6 fall calvers out of 160, 3 of which were coming 2nd calvers. Fall calvers are sold as breds or pairs. No cows go through a chute unless they have a problem or have lost tags.

*Calves*--castrated and tagged at birth, then 2 rounds of 7 Way Blackleg w/Somnus and Autogenous Pinkeye at weaning. We went for several years of not giving calves any shots, but would every other year or so lose one to three head to Blackleg, so we went back to vaccinating for that, no problems since.

*Yearlings*--in April, breeding heifers get a BANGS, Autogenous Pinkeye booster, and whatever prebreeding shot the vet wants to give, all others just get the pinkeye shot

*Breeding Heifers* at preg check in October--breds get whatever shots the vet chooses, pinkeye booster, and branded. Hopefully this is the last time they will go through a chute in their lifetime. Opens, which are 3-5% in a 60 day breeding period, get nothing and are sold as feeders

*Bulls*--at fertility soundness exam 3-4 weeks before turnout, Autogenous Pinkeye booster, and whatever shots the vet wants to give, fly tags, poured with Ivomec or similar product. try to pour them with a fly product the day of turn out if it is convenient

As Pinkeye is our only real health issue, I may start giving all yearlings fly tags, as when we have pinkeye problems it almost always starts in the yearlings, then spreads to calves and 1st and 2nd calvers, seldom mature cows unless the outbreak is really bad.


----------

